# Electronics question



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I've only had static and battery operated props in the past but want to get more creative this year. 
How does everyone hook up all their 9 or 12 volt adapters (wallwarts) if you're powering several props in different areas across your lawn? 
Also (if I can ask it in this thread), how many compressors are needed if you operate more than one PNEUMATIC prop, also in different areas in the yard? I guess I should research the the pneumatic threads first. It just seems like the yards with lots of electric and pneumatic props would have cords and hoses all over the place. Unfortunately, although I live in a big town, no one that I know of does any type of display using these methods, so I can't look to see how they set their yards up.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I've used just 1 compressor, 30 gal tank.
As far as power, everything was run on air, just to limit as many wires as possible.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

You guessed it, cords and hoses all over the place. I put outlets around my yard. But still have to run individual cords to each prop or light. You do need to make sure the outlets you use have a large enough breaker. If not they will keep tripping. As for the compressor. That depends on the kind of props and how often they trip. If you have a air cannon or blower type prop, it could take 1 compressor alone. If you use air motors, they take a lots of air as well. But they are better if you need to move something over a long area. Like the ghost that go up and down a stairs. But air cylinders for pop ups and pop out, they don't need that much. Now if you were using a really large cylinder and it was going to be constantly running. It would draw more. But under a 1 inch cylinder, maybe no longer then 30 inches. You should be able to run 3 or 4 props from a medium size air compressor. You need to look at the cfi at say 90 pounds. If it is 3.5 or above it should run 4 cylinders OK. Now if you don't have a big storage tank on it. It could cause it to work a lot. But 3 to 4 hours running for a good compressor isn't that bad. I have one that I run al day when spraying drywall. A friend og mine only has a air tank. He fills it and it runs his pop up dog all night on Halloween. But you just need to plan your layout so you don't have cords crossing walk areas. You do not want some one tripping or getting shocked.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Cords and hoses all over the place is right. It isn't really too bad if you plan a little bit. I have a junction box hidden behind a tombstone that holds alot of stuff. Also i have run cords through pvc pipe and just hidden under the leaves in the yard. The yard haunt doesnt allow access to the area where all the props are though. Thats the wonderful thing about a halloween fence.You are taking a great step, because it sure is alot of fun, but let me give you a warning, you will get addicted to it. I am always out of money and spend way too much time working on halloween stuff. Heck i just got back from lowe's again tonight and bought more stuff for another prop that i just had to build.check into the 2 scary guys pneumatic dvd, it is absolutely great for learning pneumatics.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Madmmma, Try a computer power supply. I mentioned it in our NJ/PA thread. You can ask one of us when you attend our LED MnT. I never thought of using this before our meeting this past weekend, and my eyes have been opened wide as to the potential of this method. We're all looking foward to meeting you in two weeks.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

If your air compresor is large enough you can find fittings and parts to connect more than one hose to it. A good place to find these are at store like Harbor Freight. You can also get inexpensive air hose there as well. 

You can also reduce your power consumption and tripped breakers by switching your lights to LEDs available in any color. They emitt a light far richer than any colored flood light. They are more expensive but last forever. You can find individual LEDs with prewired leads for 12v on eBay. Or standard screw base 120v led light bulbs also on eBay.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank you all for your great tips. I had my electrician install several new junction boxes in my front yard and another electrical panel (?) in my garage last year just to make sure we had enough power for Halloween and I didn't even have any animated props except for the store-bought ones. So now we have plenty of power and then some all over the yard. 
I will be checking out the 2 Scary Guys Pneumatics DVD as you guys lost me with at the air part...I have a little 3/4 hp jobbie that I used to inflate bicycle tires and sports balls. Can't imagine that operating a pop up (could it?)
and Niblique, I checked out the info on the computer power supply and laughed to myself, it SEEMS very complicated but I'm sure if someone showed me how to connect one, it would be a piece of cake. I'll bring one with me on the 13th. THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE! You guys ROCK!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I thought the same thing about puter power supplies Mad, Till I saw one in action and then watched a few tutorials on how to hack them. It's VERY VERY Simple and it can power all your LEDS and probably 5 rocking granny's with one power supply... VERY COOL. I also think it will help any haunter like myself that has exhausted thier available power... I'm totally maxed out.. so this was a great solution for me and many others. As far as Pneumatics.. I'm happy to help you... We'll talk at the MnT on the 13th.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Good to know Niblique! I'm going to ask my neighbor (a computer expert) if he has any old power pacs around or where I can nab one cheap (or free!). Always a plus if I can learn to do this. I've got people coming back for Halloween this year that are expecting a bigger and better display (and haunt if I can swing it) so I need all the help I can get. _*THANKS*_!


----------

